

Simple life Manhattan: a 90-square-foot microstudio (video) - sleepingbot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdrtEqcHU

======
zacharypinter
Cool place. I've been on vacation for a few weeks (staying in a small,
extremely well laid out studio condo) and it's really made me want to downsize
even more. My phone and laptop are really the only essential items for me.
Everything else seems far less important in my day-to-day life.

With the iPad and AirVideo/NetFlix, I'm even tempted to get rid of my TV.

------
mathgladiator
That's so awesome; it reminds of when I went homeless and lived on campus with
a storage unit (crazy math+cs grad student days).

------
pavel_lishin
I could imagine living there if I lived alone, except for that bed. I'd give
myself a concussion every morning.

